# زمن التعديل ؟؟؟



## skipy (30 نوفمبر 2007)

لماذا لا يوجد مجال للتعديل - اظن ان هذا ظلم كبير ..
أرجو منكم وضع زمن نصف ساعة للتعديل مع الشكر - لنصحح اخطائنا


----------



## noraa (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: زمن التعديل ؟؟؟*

الاخ العزيز  حبيت اولا ان انبة حضرتك  انة يوجد منتدى اوقسم للشكوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
 ثانيا  حضرتك هتوصل لعدد معين من المواضيع  اى اضافة المواضيع  وعندئذ يسمح لحضرتك تعديل مشاركتك التى وضعت بيدك  حتى ولو  بعد اسبوع واتمنى   ان اكون افدتك


----------



## youssef hachem (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: زمن التعديل ؟؟؟*



noraa قال:


> الاخ العزيز  حبيت اولا ان انبة حضرتك  انة يوجد منتدى اوقسم للشكوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ثانيا  حضرتك هتوصل لعدد معين من المواضيع  اى اضافة المواضيع  وعندئذ يسمح لحضرتك تعديل مشاركتك التى وضعت بيدك  حتى ولو  بعد اسبوع واتمنى   ان اكون افدتك



تحية وسلام
شكرا علر الرد وارجو من حضرتك ان تحددي عدد المواضيع المضافة لكي احصب على امتياز (التعديل ).
وشكرا لك


----------



## noraa (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: زمن التعديل ؟؟؟*

استاذ يوسف  الحقيقة انا منلتش الشرف ددة الا بعد ما ببقيت عضوه مباركة ووصلت اشتراكتى لحوالى 400 او اكتر اتمنى انك  تتفائل  وانك تكون عارف انك بتفيدنا وبتفيد نفسك  وان  كل كلمة بتكتبها هتاخد عليها اجر لانك بتعلم حاجة مفيدة الانسان بعيس ويموت وهو بيتعملم  اتمنى ان نرى مشاركات الجميلة وتفيدددنا


----------



## youssef hachem (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: زمن التعديل ؟؟؟*



noraa قال:


> استاذ يوسف  الحقيقة انا منلتش الشرف ددة الا بعد ما ببقيت عضوه مباركة ووصلت اشتراكتى لحوالى 400 او اكتر اتمنى انك  تتفائل  وانك تكون عارف انك بتفيدنا وبتفيد نفسك  وان  كل كلمة بتكتبها هتاخد عليها اجر لانك بتعلم حاجة مفيدة الانسان بعيس ويموت وهو بيتعملم  اتمنى ان نرى مشاركات الجميلة وتفيدددنا


الاخت نورا المحترمة
اولا شكرا لك على هذا الرد....كنت اتمنى ان يرد احدالمشرفين لكي اسمع الخبر اليقين.... ولكني استنتج ان العضو المبارك وما فوق هم من (ينالوا شرف التعديل) ولا اهمية لعدد المواضيع او المشاركات.
شكرا لك مرة ثانية على اهتمامك..


----------



## noraa (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: زمن التعديل ؟؟؟*

مرسى اخ يوسف بس طبعا خضرتك لابد يكون ليك  مشاركات مفيدة وكيثيرة لكى تنال  لقب عضو مبارك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: زمن التعديل ؟؟؟*

*اخ يوسف لازم الموضوعات تكون مسيحية وبناءة ​*


----------

